# Canon EF 70-200 F4 IS II?



## MiamiC70 (Apr 12, 2015)

When will we see a Canon EF 70-200 F4 IS II?
Given the current IS version of the lens is coming up on 10 year mark.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 12, 2015)

I doubt it would be soon. Its one of the best of the best, there is not much to improve.


----------



## andrewflo (Apr 12, 2015)

Agreed that there doesn't seem to be much demand for a revamp. I owned the f/4 IS before upgrading to the f/2.8 IS II and the f/4 seemed every bit as sharp... possibly even sharper (at least in the comparison of the copies I have/had). Build quality is perfect and it performs admirably.

Wouldn't hold my breath for a version II for quite a while.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 12, 2015)

MiamiC70 said:


> When will we see a Canon EF 70-200 F4 IS II?
> Given the current IS version of the lens is coming up on 10 year mark.


This lens is one of the best lenses in terms of IQ and portability. I would like to see a revamp to the 300mm f4L IS to get the newer glasses, IS and technology


----------



## e_honda (Apr 12, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> This lens is one of the best lenses in terms of IQ and portability. I would like to see a revamp to the 300mm f4L IS to get the newer glasses, IS and technology



Agreed. This one is far more in need of a refresh.


----------



## monkey44 (Apr 12, 2015)

The f-4 is so good already, my guess would be any improvement worth doing would increase the cost quite a bit. It's the sharpest lens I own at the moment (16-35, 24-105, 70-200 f4, 100-400 v2)

If someone said: "The 70-200 f4 IS is the best zoom lens Canon builds." I'd agree with that statement.


----------



## Robert Welch (Apr 12, 2015)

I have the older 70-200/2.8 IS. When I was thinking of upgrading to the vII version of that lens, a friend of mine suggested I look at the f/4 IS instead. For what I could sell the f/2.8 and what it would cost extra to get the vII of that lens, I could get the f/4 IS on sale, so I did that and kept the f/2.8 v1. I will say, the f/4 is sharper then the 2.8/v1 by a good margin. The AF is more consistent as well. These are the two things I expected from the 2.8/v2, but of course in a much bigger & heavier package than the f/4. I'm happy with the combination I have now, the f/2.8 for those times I really want the most luscious bokeh possible (the v1 in this respect is reported to be better than the vII, which I've heard has a slightly 'harsher' bokeh, which seems to be the only aspect of that lens that wasn't improved over the v1), and the ultra light weight, super sharp photos of the f/4 when maximum shallow dof isn't the primary need.

All this is to say, like everyone else has said so far, I don't see any pressing need to update the 70-200/4.0 IS lens. It's really one of the best performance/price combination lenses in the entire Canon lineup. It's like the old saying, "don't fix it if it ain't broke."


----------



## Act444 (Apr 12, 2015)

Don't think a version II is necessary for this one TBH.


----------



## Besisika (Apr 12, 2015)

If, if, they introduce it I expect something good, given the trend of new great lens lately (in particular the 100-400 II). I would be interested.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm hoping they actually have this DO thing figured out and we get updates of all the best lenses in a package a few inches shorter.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Apr 13, 2015)

MiamiC70 said:


> When will we see a Canon EF 70-200 F4 IS II?
> Given the current IS version of the lens is coming up on 10 year mark.


Seeing as how the Canon 70-200 F4 IS is still better than every other 70-200 F4. Don't expect anything for a long time. It was the first of the new era Canon zoom lenses with prime optical sharpness. Best they could do is make it have less flare, but even then it is pretty good.


----------



## ykn123 (Apr 13, 2015)

I own both - the 70-200 f4 IS and the 70-200 f2,8 IS II - the f4 sits on my 5DM2 and provides incredible image quality at little weight. Its an awesome lens I don't see what to improve. This is one that i will never sell.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree with everyone here.
This lense is already on the top.
If there's something to improve, it's turn down the sound of IS, that's all.

If you hesitate to buy it because of possibility of model-II, don't worry.
Canon has a lot of lenses which need to improve before 70-200F4L.

GO BUY IT, lol.


May the EOS be with you.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 13, 2015)

If you were to ask me what the best Canon lens ever designed is, I would have no hesitation saying that the 70-200F4IS is it.

The lens is very sharp, it is lightweight, it is low cost. It is constant length and that GREATLY improves water and dust resistance (note the rubber gasket on the lens mount)..... and it even plays well with teleconverters!

Yes, it is possible to improve it slightly with lots of expensive fluorite elements and some of the newer coatings are an improvement, but at the cost of affordability. Right now it is the perfect balance and one of Canon's best selling lenses. I can't see them messing with it when almost every other sub $2000 lens needs it more....


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 14, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I doubt it would be soon. Its one of the best of the best, there is not much to improve.



I would very much agree. The f2.8 LIS II version was brought up to the f4's standard.
The f4 LIS has a number of great advantages, it's size and weight are two. It's optically fantastic (very close in resolution terms as the f2.8 LIS II), it takes 1.4x extenders really well. It's got a 4 stop IS and it's AF is very fast. I think the only updates which could improve this lens are to add the newer coatings and make the IS and AF motors more quiet. But for the obvious price hike a re-development and retool will require, it's a lot of ask for very little improvement.


----------



## Khalai (Apr 14, 2015)

The only thing possibly needs upgrading is its USM perhaps. I had mine broken twice with no impact-damage whatsoever. So called focus ring slippage... I guess I was just unlucky. After that I bought myself 70-200/2.8 II and never regretted that decision (apart from my right shoulder rotator cuff...  ).


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 14, 2015)

Khalai said:


> The only thing possibly needs upgrading is its USM perhaps. I had mine broken twice with no impact-damage whatsoever. So called focus ring slippage... I guess I was just unlucky. After that I bought myself 70-200/2.8 II and never regretted that decision (apart from my right shoulder rotator cuff...  ).



for some stuff, the f2.8 LIS II is better for other stuff the f4 LIS is better. I found the F4 is better at MFD than the 2.8. In my kit, the 70-200 covers the 100mm and 135mm range and I find the f2.8 a bit wiedly and cumbersome for those ranges when compared to the size of my 24-70 f2.8. Sure I have a 100mm macro and 135 f2 L, but that's two additional lenses to carry.


----------



## e17paul (Apr 14, 2015)

MiamiC70 said:


> When will we see a Canon EF 70-200 F4 IS II?
> Given the current IS version of the lens is coming up on 10 year mark.



Around the lauch of the 5DS there was a comment that only L lenses released since 2010 are designed to the required sharpness of the higher resolution. That puts the 70-200/4 L IS on the list of lenses due for replacement. However, it may be some way down the list. I'm hoping that the primes come first


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 14, 2015)

Even do I have the 2.8 II every time I see the F4 version I'm tempted to buy it.
It looks so small and cute and light.
It must be a great travel lens.
It's sharp too.
I love the 2.8 but the F4 has its merits.


----------



## tss68nl (Apr 14, 2015)

That lens is by far the best lens that you can buy for the canon system. I wouldn't want to trade it for anything, not even for a version II. I can't think of anything I would want this lens to do better.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 14, 2015)

e17paul said:


> MiamiC70 said:
> 
> 
> > When will we see a Canon EF 70-200 F4 IS II?
> ...



That thread was pure speculation by people who dont work for canon. While some lenses are clear examples, such as the 16-35 f4 vs 17-40 f4, and 24-70 f2.8 II and f4, etc... this particular lenses really doesn't apply. Up until a few years ago, this was the sharpest lens of the 4 70-200's and arguably the top or among the top of Canon's lineup, not to mention a great seller... so in other words, dont hold your breath about a replacement.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Apr 14, 2015)

I bought a copy about a month ago using the Street Price option at CanonPriceWatch.com so I got it for slightly under $1000 US.

My plan is to use it for concerts, but I haven't had a chance to do that yet. I considered the 2.8, but since you have to stand still and hold up your rig (body and lens) for a long time, the extra weight was not going to work for me.

So far I've used it to do some scenic photos and some shots of a friend riding her Ducati on a winding road.

The scenic shots were interesting. I parked my motorcycle at a viewpoint with the city of Portland skyline in the very distant background. I thought at F8 I would have enough DOF to get both in focus at 200 mm. Unfortunately not. At that moment I was really glad I hadn't purchased the 2.8 version.

The moving motorcycle photos showed me that I have a lot to learn about tracking moving targets with the 5D3 autofocus system.

I think I'm going to use this lens a lot, but it will take time to learn its quirks.


----------



## monkey44 (Apr 14, 2015)

Quote:: "The moving motorcycle photos showed me that I have a lot to learn about tracking moving targets with the 5D3 auto-focus system.

I think I'm going to use this lens a lot, but it will take time to learn its quirks."

But once you do, it will give you a lot of joy! A really fine example of how a product should perform.


----------



## Daniel 78d (Sep 18, 2015)

It might be a worn out topic but the 70-200mm f/4l is, is missing from the U.S. product page along with the 50mm 1.2l. Could be nothing but I'd trout I'd throw it in there anyway.


----------



## siegsAR (Sep 18, 2015)

BR on the Mk2, that should be interesting.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 21, 2015)

MiamiC70 said:


> When will we see a Canon EF 70-200 F4 IS II?
> Given the current IS version of the lens is coming up on 10 year mark.


There are many more telephotos that are older than this one and offer lesser IQ. This is a well-valued lens.


----------



## hubie (Sep 24, 2015)

I am looking forward on buying a 70-200 f 2.8 or 4.0 (huge price difference though and I am doing my thesis so not too much money - but I am a nerd ) and therefore looked up some rumors. What needs improvement is the lens cap  or is it already the newer model of canon?


----------



## nc0b (Sep 24, 2015)

I have both the f/2.8 IS II and the f/4 IS. It just depends on what I am shooting which one I pick. Indoor dance, the f/2.8. On trips overseas, I take the f/4 due to size & weight. Both take the 1.4X III quite well, though I seldom use it with the f/2.8 since I have the 300mm f/4 IS and 400mm f/5.6. Any of these have enough IQ if one wanted to use them on the 5DS. If one needs 50 mp resolution, which I don't, Lens Rentals showed any lens can benefit, so don't worry about waiting for a version II of the 70-200 f/4. Agree the IS is noisy on the f/4, but I don't shoot video so I don't think anyone hears it except the photographer.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 28, 2015)

e17paul said:


> MiamiC70 said:
> 
> 
> > When will we see a Canon EF 70-200 F4 IS II?
> ...



From pure optical performance, there is little between the 70-200 f4 LIS and the 70-200 f2.8 LIS II. In fact, I'd wager that there is more difference between photographer performance than there is between these two lenses.
Optically, they are both sharp and contrasty. Even their paper specs are simular...same MFD, same max mag, same IS capability too. While the f2.8 LIS II is a newer design and has newer coatings, there is little else between them with wide open shaprness.


----------



## noms78 (Sep 29, 2015)

Anyone who is a regular reader of lens rentals blog may remember that Roger Cicala said the the 70-200 F4/L IS is one of the zoom lenses which often "goes bad" or requires realignment of optical/focus elements to keep it functioning at optimal resolution etc. 

My guess is they are working on a replacement to the f4 zoom. It will have comparable (slighly better?) optical performance but perhaps the biggest benefit will be increased robustness and much improved sanple variation?

I personally own the f4 is zoom and am very careful not to bump the lens in case an element goes out of alignment. My 2c...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 29, 2015)

tss68nl said:


> That lens is by far the best lens that you can buy for the canon system. I wouldn't want to trade it for anything, not even for a version II. I can't think of anything I would want this lens to do better.



When it was launched, it was widely regarded as one of the sharpest and finest zooms ever made. There isn't much which can be added to that. Considering it already has a relatively close MFD, 4 stop IS unit and a fast AF system. It's weather sealed too. I think the only area of possible improvement are it's coatings.


----------



## cpsico (Sep 29, 2015)

The version one is near perfect, color, contrast, focusing are all flawless. The only limit is very dark conditions make focusing slow or impossible. There is no replacement for a 2.8 or faster lens for those conditions. With that being said it is still an awesome lens that makes beautiful portraits


----------



## Daan Stam (Oct 1, 2015)

i am planning on buying a 70-200 i am wondering if i should wait and if it is realy around the corner can you tell me more?


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Oct 4, 2015)

I wonder how many 70-200 F4 L IS lenses Canon has had to fix due to the focus slipping issue that can arise after the lenses have been left in hot temperatures? They also had some production issues with some copies not able to focus to infinity at certain focal lengths, along with a few decentered copies. I've gone through a few copies of this lens over the years and have seen all of the issues in the ones I returned. 

I could see Canon releasing a update with the production issues fixed, a little lighter, better flare control, and maybe a little bit quieter IS. 

If you get a good copy today, it's still one of the best zoom lenses money can buy. though. 
I've always been blown away with the image quality of a good copy.


----------

